# window handle help please -mortice plate



## RobinBHM (13 Feb 2021)

Hi all,

Im trying to find a black monkeytail mortice plate handle

the casement windows are using aquamac 124 which needs a seal gap of 7mm

and all the mortice plate fasteners Ive found, the keep/plate overhangs the edge of the rebate too much really -and its not a dimension that the suppliers quote.

TIA


----------



## LBCarpentry (21 Feb 2021)

7mm! That’s a helluva distance. Don’t think you’ll find a plate for it without doing your own mod.


----------



## toolsntat (21 Feb 2021)

Could you use a black iron packing behind the handle mounting plate?

Have you rang Kirkpatrick etc to ask, as you may not be the first to encounter such a dilemma?
Cheers Andy


----------

